# Best Buy $50 GC Deal is back, slightly better ($286 vs. $290).



## brettb (Jan 6, 2016)

So I was disappointed that I missed the $289.99 with $50 Best Buy giftcard deal and ended up ordering it on sale at $285.99 from Best Buy last night.

This morning, the price was the same but now with the $50 gift card!

Cancelled and reordered and picked it up in-store earlier this afternoon. The gift card is going to ship and should arrive by 1/20.

My second slickdeal submission ever: http://slickdeals.net/f/8432227-4k-uhd-tivo-bolt-dvr-500gb-white-50-best-buy-gc-286-free-shipping


----------



## sparky930 (Jan 10, 2016)

Anyone have luck stacking Movers Coupon with this? Looks like they're going for about $3 on ebay right now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

brettb said:


> So I was disappointed that I missed the $289.99 with $50 Best Buy giftcard deal and ended up ordering it on sale at $285.99 from Best Buy last night.
> 
> This morning, the price was the same but now with the $50 gift card!
> 
> ...


With Amazon price match it was $285.07 last week plus the $50 gift card deal.(amazon is still $285.07)
That's great that the $50 gift card is back. That is a great deal. If I get a chance I might go by to see if they will give me the gift card from the Bolt I got right before Thanksgiving. Thanks


----------



## g2so (Dec 11, 2015)

I purchased my Tivo Bolt last month at Best Buy. After some time with the online customer service and then to the local store, they honored the gift card and the slight price difference. The local store guy was stating he was not suppose to do it.. but did it anyway. 
It's all due to Best Buy extending their return policy for the holiday months.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

g2so said:


> I purchased my Tivo Bolt last month at Best Buy. After some time with the online customer service and then to the local store, they honored the gift card and the slight price difference. The local store guy was stating he was not suppose to do it.. but did it anyway.
> It's all due to Best Buy extending their return policy for the holiday months.


I guess I need to go to the store soon and give it a try. Since the Holiday return period ends on January 15th. Hopefully I can get it. Then I will just put the card toward some UHD BD titles.


----------

